

（╯°□°）╯︵┻━┻ - omn1
https://github.com/zeroedin-bill/flip

======
CatsoCatsoCatso

        Please respect tables! ┬─┬ノ(ಠ_ಠノ)
    

This did give a chuckle.

Edit: I'm surprised that PHP accepts these characters (（╯°□°）╯︵┻━┻) as a valid
function name. Perhaps there's a way to hack the same into JS (that would be
messy).

~~~
th0br0
Not verbatim. But you can do window["（╯°□°）╯︵┻━┻"] = function() { return ...
}; window["（╯°□°）╯︵┻━┻"]()

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Enclosing it within quotes seems like defeat.

Edit: You can assign the property to be without quotes using a bit of a hack,
you just can't call it.

    
    
        var o = {}; // Creates a new object
        Object.defineProperty(o, "（╯°□°）╯︵┻━┻", {value : "Please respect tables! ┬─┬ノ(ಠ_ಠノ)"});
        //=> o = {（╯°□°）╯︵┻━┻: "Please respect tables! ┬─┬ノ(ಠ_ಠノ)"}
    

Trying to call o.（╯°□°）╯︵┻━┻ returns an error though.

